# Coco Pops theme, United Kingdom



## Richard Schollar (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't get this tune out of my head - Lipps Inc "FunkyTown":

http://www.last.fm/music/Lipps,+Inc./_/Funkytown


----------



## Patience (Jul 21, 2008)

Aaaaand now it's in my head.

Thanks, Richard!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 21, 2008)

i am ever prepared to spread the joy around


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think I watch enough telly - I thought you meant the "I'd rather have a bowl of Coco Pops" theme - was wondering why anyone would have released that...

(I'm so not following your link!  )


----------



## Patience (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah, now I am confused cos I thought it was that too, and didn't follow the link... That is what I have in my head!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

hehe - I googled Funkytown - apparently it's being used in the moons and stars advert - whatever that is! Funkytown is a song from the very early 80s - so we're both too young to remember!


----------



## Patience (Jul 21, 2008)

Phew!!! I did follow the link eventually and I do know the riff... unfortunately... Lord only knows what moons and stars are. Clearly I am not watching the right stuff on TV!

Am currently listening to Fiona Apple to get all cereal related songs out of my head. Better steer clear of Tori!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 21, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> hehe - I googled Funkytown - apparently it's being used in the moons and stars advert - whatever that is! Funkytown is a song from the very early 80s - so we're both too young to remember!


 
Thanks Emma, now you've made me feel really old


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

Richard, I remember it don't worry.

(though only from the retro nights obviously)

The only things I remember from the early 80s were (in no particular order):

-- Ricky Villa's goal for Spurs in the FA Cup Final
-- Mirror Mirror (mon amor) by Dollar (my first single)
-- Shakin Stevens (numerous)
-- Uptown Girl (Billy Joel version obviously)
-- England failing to qualify for Spain '82 (football)
-- England getting hosed on by the West Indies (various years - cricket)
-- My Race'n'Chase (poor mans scaletrix)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

But Richard, surely you're not old enough to remember it either?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Uptown girl
She's been living in her downtown world
She's been going out with Action Man
And she's living in a caravan...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

Should also have added that Richard by stating:

"Can't get this out of my head"

Has now got that poxy Kylie tune in my head which is irritating... 
(though not quite as irritating as Kylie herself (obviously))


----------



## Patience (Jul 21, 2008)

La-la-la. La-la-le-la-la.
La-la-la. La-la-le-la-la.

Agghhhhh!

Must stop reading this thread!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 21, 2008)

Luke, that's fighting talk - you dis Kylie then you deserve a painful ending!  

Emma: you somersaulted gracefully out of that particular hole   Fortunately I can't remember too much from the 70s (altho probably more than I'd like).

Anybody remember the theme to GeForce BOTP?  That was a classy tune!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

Kylie videos (on mute) versus audible Kylie are completely different matters...

BOTP ! Man you ARE old... 

Best theme tune for "cartoons" has to be Ulysses 31, surely ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ4c1X5ene8

Best 80s cartoon has to be The Mysterious Cities of Gold.
(closely followed by Dogtanian)


----------



## litrelord (Jul 21, 2008)

> Best 80s cartoon has to be The Mysterious Cities of Gold.
> (closely followed by Dogtanian)



All for one and one for all. 

Guess that's me annoying people for the rest of the afternoon now

Thanks



Don't remember the theme tune to cities of gold but that was by far my best program.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

Having spent the last 20 minutes on you tube I think Ulysses 31 has a contender:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_hZT1i2hzU

Ha... this is but one of the many advantages of being unemployed


----------



## Patience (Jul 21, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Best theme tune for "cartoons" has to be Ulysses 31, surely ?



Now that WAS a superb tune. I loved that show.

That and Dogtanian, which as it happens also had a great tune.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 21, 2008)

A little bit later in the 80s was Trapdoor


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 21, 2008)

And just for litrelord...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcH_ZTF6smY

EDIT: Trapdoor -- ha ha ha, classic!


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> The only things I remember from the early 80s were (in no particular order):



I remember the eighties too.  Let me see, there was 1983, '87, '84, '81 ....

Seriously though, I can't recall a single one of the things you all are talking about.  I would claim youth as an excuse, but my age was recently outed, so I'll probably have to own up to amnesia.

Now, the 70's I remember.  (Let me see, there was....)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Riaz, the 70s superior to the 80s for one simple reason, the D-I-S-C-O...

I believe the 80s offered us little other than the odd gem of a cartoon... the rest was dire... shiny suits & leather ties... (not to mention the odd recession) best left behind I'd say


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

70's superior to 80's for another reason - I woz there (or should it be I wuz there? - I forget).  Moved out in 1981 and had no access to anything Brit for a few years except for Radio 4 long wave in winter (reception tended to fade in summer on transistor radios).


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you need anything except Radio 4?


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't even need all of Radio 4.  I'm too young for the Archers.  All I need is Test Match Special.  The others are a bonus.

Oh, and some tarts - of the Bakewell variety please.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

riaz said:


> I'm too young for the Archers


 
I've been listening to the Archers since I was 20...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

CG, thus far today you've outed yourself as follows:

a) you live in Peterborough
b) you have unsavoury disposables in your garden 
c) you listen to the archers.

Hmm... it's not been a good one thus far has it ?

Riaz, TMS -- I often have that on the radio whilst watching on TV... Aggers vs Nasser... not t a tought call to make.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

DON'T DISS THE ARCHERS!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

(Hmm... the board automatically changes shouting to a nice indoor voice... I'd never noticed that...)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not quite ready for R4 as yet... still clinging to Radio 2 for now... gave up on Radio 1 a long time ago... increasingly getting like my father who whilst in a "trendy" bar in London a couple of years ago asked me on the sly if we should given the fire alarm was going off, it was of course "young peoples music"... true story.


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Riaz, TMS -- I often have that on the radio whilst watching on TV... Aggers vs Nasser... not t a tought call to make.



Ever thought of what the English cricket team might look like soon?
Butcher and Cook, Lamb Curry and Rice...

(How's that for topic hijacking?)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Give me John Humphrys over Terry Wogan any day!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

riaz said:


> (How's that for topic hijacking?)


 
There was a topic?!


----------

